# Dagmar Wöhrl - 1973 - 3x



## Muli (14 Mai 2006)

Wenn hier schon Unionspolitikerinnen gepostet werden, dann diese: Frau Staatssekretärin Dagmar Wöhrl - damals, als sie blank zog, vor dem Steiner Peter und der Kamera ...

Viel Spaß







​


----------



## Driver (15 Mai 2006)

ein geiler filmtitel 
paßt ja auch irgendwie ... danke für den klassiker.


----------



## wolga33 (2 Juni 2006)

Oh - Miss Bundestag - gelungen!


----------



## leitmotiv136 (2 Juni 2006)

Danke für diesen Klassiker


----------



## lazy (18 Juni 2006)

Klasse! Tausen Dank. Ob sie sich wohl noch kann (will)?;-)


----------



## dddd (10 März 2007)

toller Beitrag, Danke !


----------



## spiffy05 (25 März 2007)

Oldies but Goldies - SUUPER!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jeanette232 (1 Apr. 2007)

Politiker mal ganz volksnah


----------



## rise (10 Mai 2007)

jaja die Politiker! 


LOL!

Ich wage nicht zu denken wenns sowas von unsrer Bundelkanzlerin gäbe..


----------



## darwin14 (19 Juli 2008)

*hier gibts auch den filmclip dazu*

http://rapidshare.com/files/18759737/Dagmar_Woehrl_011.rar


----------



## stopslhops (4 Dez. 2013)

heute jedenfalls eine superattraktive Frau.


----------



## hasil (9 Apr. 2015)

Frau Staatssekretärin Dagmar Wöhrl !!!!!!!


----------



## Weltenbummler (10 Apr. 2015)

Dagmar hatte einen süßen kleinen Busen.


----------



## tolino (10 Apr. 2015)

wolga33 schrieb:


> Oh - Miss Bundestag - gelungen!


super frau


----------



## Rocker 1944 (11 Sep. 2022)

Vielen Dank für die junge Dagmar.


----------

